# 5 waxes one van side test



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

5 WAXES ONE VAN SIDE TEST

All eraserd each section and own applicator and mf towel


The waxes










Each left to haze and the fuso half haze.
Milage on van 192000 roughly.
will be washed with shampoo turtle wax as ive got 25ltrs of the stuff and its a van not a porche.

Ill update every sunday when its gets a wash


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

What is the basis of the poll? Which will last the longest?

EDIT - ignore me, spotted it.

I'll go with the Finis wax


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I hope the soft99 Authentic does well as I purchased it on the group buySJ.


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Bilt hamber or Fusso. 
Authentic premium is almost a show wax, so won't last long at all...


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

soft99 fusso light if the companys claims are right


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

sistersvisions said:


> soft99 fusso light if the companys claims are right


hope so only reason i got it that and tin looks nice


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Im not sure at all so have gone with artdeshine.

Look forward to results.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Ill update with beading pictures aswell and jet wash videos


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

hmm, hope the TW shampoo doesn't contain any gloss enhancers of wax...
I vote for the bilt hamer


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

How did You prep paint ?


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Looking forward for the results!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

My predictions, Fusso will last the longest, followed by ads and finis. Best beading will be ads, and easiest to clean will be either fusso or ads


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

evotuning said:


> How did You prep paint ?


Washed with turtlrwax dried with vikan blade toweld with microfibre maddness towel.
Carpro eraser wiped with costco mfs left 20mins had a ***.then applied
No clay deep cleanse ironx or owt just as is.
Real life test and easist was britemax pleasure to use


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Blackmondie said:


> hmm, hope the TW shampoo doesn't contain any gloss enhancers of wax...
> I vote for the bilt hamer


I could use my gwash but its a van so it gets whats cheapest:thumb:


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Got to be the Finis


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Will be very interesting to see which one of these comes first regarding durability etc I'm sitting on the fence :lol: subscribed :thumb:


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

It is a shame about prep though,as none of these wax will show their true abilities, and winner will be the one that can sit best on unprepped surface.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

evotuning said:


> It is a shame about prep though,as none of these wax will show their true abilities, and winner will be the one that can sit best on unprepped surface.


It will still show which is most durable and or best, the playing field is a level one regardless of prep, granted they would last better on a freshly polished bare surface but not all of us have time, or the weather to conduct the test in that manner


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

evotuning said:


> It is a shame about prep though,as none of these wax will show their true abilities, and winner will be the one that can sit best on unprepped surface.


it's how i role unfortunaly and do you think every single person what uses waxes does a full massive prep before hand?
I know I dont and still get very good results:thumb:
I pushed boat out useing my eraser:doublesho:lol:


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

How long would it take to clay and polish it by hand with some cleaner ? 20 minutes max ?  Not exactly time consuming in my opinion, and can totally change outcome of the test.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

evotuning said:


> How long would it take to clay and polish it by hand with some cleaner ? 20 minutes max ?  Not exactly time consuming in my opinion, and can totally change outcome of the test.


maybe so but like i said i dont do that on every car bike van etc.I do and still get cracking results:thumb:
The paint work is very clean and smooth if that helps
Im not just doing test because im sad and nowt else to do on a sunday morning its so i personally know i can back up what i say to people if i do there car which is rarely now but still.that and i enjoyed doing it.and ill be able to watch my beads after a 5-12hour driveing a day


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Looking forward to this test :thumb:


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

chrisc said:


> I could use my gwash but its a van so it gets whats cheapest:thumb:


I understand, but wax or gloss enhancers can alter the behaviour of the waxes like beading and even durability...


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Blackmondie said:


> I understand, but wax or gloss enhancers can alter the behaviour of the waxes like beading and even durability...


Yes but every body uses different stuff and to be fair ill just pick a item up at random of the many i have:thumb:


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

chrisc said:


> Yes but every body uses different stuff and to be fair ill just pick a item up at random of the many i have:thumb:


OK, but then your test is unreliable for the waxes, as they might react differently to another shampoo with wax or gloss enhancers. to test something, you should use a shampoo that leaves nothing behind and don't top it with anything, not even a QD


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Blackmondie said:


> OK, but then your test is unreliable for the waxes, as they might react differently to another shampoo with wax or gloss enhancers. to test something, you should use a shampoo that leaves nothing behind and don't top it with anything, not even a QD


why does every one in britian use a ph neutral non wax shampoo.
like i said its a real world test no strict conditions my wax test my rules with out trying to sound childish:detailer:
ill not shock you with the vikan brush ill use a mitt seen as most people use this method of wash media.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Ill say Bilt Hamber Finis.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> why does every one in britian use a ph neutral non wax shampoo.


You see, that's the problem. This waxes, just as this test should be, are not for average Joe out there, but for specific group of people,who know what detailing is and how properly take care of paint. And I feel pretty confident, that if someone would buy any of waxes You used :

a)will use wax-safe ph neutral shampoo
b)put their waxes on properly prepped surface


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

chrisc said:


> why does every one in britian use a ph neutral non wax shampoo.
> like i said its a real world test no strict conditions my wax test my rules with out trying to sound childish:detailer:
> ill not shock you with the vikan brush ill use a mitt seen as most people use this method of wash media.


Fair play, although i can see where people are coming from with regards to shampoos etc to monitor how the products are doing, but it's your test and go with whatever you want to keep it real world :thumb:


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

No average Joe will use eraser as they haven't heard about it, and will use a Turtle wax wax, maybe a simoniz one or an Armor All wax. But will shoot you if you mention the price of the waxes you are using...


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

Does it matter the bloke is doing a test his way. If you don't like it don't read.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

P4ULT said:


> Does it matter the bloke is doing a test his way. If you don't like it don't read.


yes, because some (or all) of the waxes will get a bad review on beading / durability / protection and it will be ungrounded...


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Exactly, that is another problem. People will not look deeper into this thread, they will just see that wax A was more durable than wax B. And rumour will spread, that A is better than B. We have fairly new wax supplier on the market here, and it would be shame if it will get bad marks right from the start, just because it wasn't used and maintained properly. Think about it.


Yes,it is good that tests appear on DW, but I think it is not exactly rocket science to run them properly. If I don't have time/space/willing to do things properly, than I just limit my routine to wash&QD. Paraphrasing what OP said - that's how I roll


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Well I'm looking forward to all you complainers putting your own tests up so we can critique your methods. Fair play to the bloke putting some info on for us all.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Out of curiosity, is there a standardised and validated procedure for testing waxes?


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> Well I'm looking forward to all you complainers putting your own tests up so we can critique your methods.


Well, let's say I do have few tests did by myself,so I feel confident to make comments of someone else tests. Heard of Sonax BSD ?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

evotuning said:


> Well, let's say I do have few tests did by myself,so I feel confident to make comments of someone else tests. Heard of Sonax BSD ?


Your tests/reviews are very good no dispute there but if others choose to do it a different way personally i don't see a problem, being so self opinionated isn't doing you any favors here imo!


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

Blackmondie said:


> yes, because some (or all) of the waxes will get a bad review on beading / durability / protection and it will be ungrounded...


Not necessarily, some people may well just do what he is doing. Not everyone goes through a full on process every time.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I have nothing against the bloke, but I think it's not fair against the manufacterers


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm just defending myself, as user above wants to put my tests under critic, so I pointed one that he is more then welcome to do so. I felt offended, by receiving plaque of criticizer , while I feel that I contributed myself enough to DW community.



Really, sometimes I have feeling that this place is all about backslapping and saying "good job mate", regardless of content and all constructive critics is seen as hostile behaviour.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

P4ULT said:


> Not necessarily, some people may well just do what he is doing. Not everyone goes through a full on process every time.


OK, the prep work is discussable, but If you use a shampoo with wax, you cannot see how the wax is doing, but you are looking at the topping wax... So the test will say nothing relevant to the waxes


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

The test will still give legitimate findings IMO. All of the waxes have the same conditions to contend with, be that preparation level of the paint or the shampoo that's going to be used.

Nobody at this point knows how any of the waxes is going to react, although I think BH will come out on top regardless. :


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> Out of curiosity, is there a standardised and validated procedure for testing waxes?


There is no white paper on how wax tests should be performed, just like most of the tests done on here. Technically speaking, if all the waxes are subjected to the same conditions, it's fair. However, it might not go with how the product is supposed to be used.

Example, I'm testing 3 waxes at the moment on my car, I gave them all about a hour to cure, and one of them was harder to remove then the others. The Manu states that it should only cure for 15 minutes. So, I could say the wax is hard to remove, but really they have stated that it is supposed to be used this way. If it did the application following their directions, it would score higher for ease of use. See how it's fair for the test, but not the manufacture?

As far as this thread is concerned, I have seen wax based soaps change my water behavior, for the worse, compared to just the bare wax. I think if you really want to test the wax, you can't cover it up with anything else. All this test will show is how the wax performs with gloss enhancers on top (if this shampoo stated has gloss enhancers). This is the other important point, full disclosure. You cannot say now that this is how these waxes perform, as it's not just the waxes. They must state the conditions and the fact that a wax based shampoo was used. If they do that, then it's okay.

I think the real gripe everyone has is they don't want to see the waxes with a wax based shampoo on top (me included), they want a test with just wax, to which I would say "have at it".


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

evotuning said:


> Exactly, that is another problem. People will not look deeper into this thread, they will just see that wax A was more durable than wax B. And rumour will spread, that A is better than B. We have fairly new wax supplier on the market here, and it would be shame if it will get bad marks right from the start, just because it wasn't used and maintained properly. Think about it.
> 
> Yes,it is good that tests appear on DW, but I think it is not exactly rocket science to run them properly. If I don't have time/space/willing to do things properly, than I just limit my routine to wash&QD. Paraphrasing what OP said - that's how I roll


Rumour wont spread wax giants wont collapse and go bankrupt think your worrying a bit too much.

And when say you have done a car do you honestly think every single person goes out and buys a ph neutral shampoo and becomes obsesed with swirls treating my wax correct etc.

From a buissness side of things let them use what they want they will come back quicker

My main goal with waxes is how rough you can treat them till they fail.
I know which waxes will take harsh products thats why i always recommend what i do.

I dont just rely on my van either im watching this aswell what i did in
november last year









Again no clay used just blackhole and bh cleanser iirc followed by artdeshine items.

So yes it may last longer your preferd way but remeber its a van thats all not a garage queen like some cars its a workhorse earns me money

If you read my posts you will see i give credit where credits due if its crap then i will just say that.never had a problem as at the end of the day its my cash what as bought it.

And from the start you know what i prep work i have done:thumb:

And i have another side to the van which i can test on aswell which ill fully prep if it makes you happy includeing a machine polish.But then thats not real how many out of the thousands on here actually go that route


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> .But then thats not real how many out of the thousands on here actually go that route


That is route many out of thousands here will go.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

There is no doubt that claying, decontaminating, cleansing etc will aid wax durability but I see no problem with what Chris is doing. 

Have to say though, I do love britemax vantage and for a long time has been a go to wax on other peoples cars. Especially when I have spent a few hours polishing it as it's application and removal is that easy. It's also the only wax I've ever owned and used multiple pots of. However, judging by some of the claims of the competitors I cant see it holding out as well. 

Very interested in some of the other waxes too. I don't own any of the others but there are a couple of my list to try.

I'll be interested in your outcomes Chris. Like you, when I detail someone elses car I want it to last the test of time and harsh crap people not in the know throw at it.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

evotuning said:


> That is route many out of thousands here will go.


Ill just leave it at that as cant be botherd to debate over it all night and have a *** to smoke and a dog to walk.

You do things your way ill do them mine:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

And beads to watch as its raining:detailer:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

evotuning said:


> How long would it take to clay and polish it by hand with some cleaner ? 20 minutes max ?  Not exactly time consuming in my opinion, and can totally change outcome of the test.


I'm sure Chris won't mind you claying and polishing the van for him, send him a pm and sort a day out if it s that big a problem for you :thumb:
Or like many of use you could sit back and learn something from this test as its different to the normal type of test


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

can you see any differences in the waxes when you study the van? any of them stand out?


----------



## norfolk_msd (Nov 18, 2013)

If you were to do the other side of the van it would be good to see the difference in durability from an unprepared surface to a clayed and polished surface.

Ps thanks for taking the time and effort using your products for the test :thumb:


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

good idea for the test,im going with fusso


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I think I'll buy whatever wins


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

SO FAR

authentic holds alot of beads so does britemax
finis and artdeshine hold a lot less than other two

Best up to now soft99 fuso

best sheeter by speed soft99fuso and artdeshine&finis in second place
followed by authentic and britemax last

Best up to now again soft99 fuso

Baseing results on rain and hose sorry no video as people was stareing on street wonder why i was doing it to start with

None of the above are main aim durabilty is the key for me and point of test


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

well van will be getting a wash tomorrow so will update it 3 week later bit pointless every week at the time being but vans done close on 3 thousand since beginning of doing this


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Good test not knocking it :thumb: You done it the way you wanted too; 
But the shampoo used will 100% alter the longterm performance and real life testing of the waxes used on it's beading, sheeting, looks, long term durability through drop off on it's criteria, surface tension all will have a big impact.
The strongest will be the one that has the most resistance to wash detergents, my predictions will be Fusso and ADS neck and neck so will be watching this thread with great eager, after all It will be good knowing which wax will survive and this will give a indication of the strongest through durability and detergents.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

*second wash week 3 or there abouts*

Wash media










And a vikan hi low van brush

One mucky van washed useing A-CHEM wash and glow


FUSO


BRITEMAX VANTAGE


ADS WAX


FINIS WAX


SOFT99 AUTHENTIC


MY THOUGHTS SO FAR

Best beader fuso
Best sheeter britemax

Finis and ads wax nearly bang on same in looks not much to tell apart
auethentic is like britemax sheeter but not as good as britemax

Most fun to watch
fuso like its scared off water and leaves alot of tiny beads

Milage on van 3 week in


----------



## PRicci09 (Feb 3, 2014)

Still doing this test?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

PRicci09 said:


> Still doing this test?


Yes ill be updateing weekend 7000 mile on


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

The britemax looks good :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice one Chris...:thumb:


----------

